# sneek peek NEW OZ's



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

Long reqquested color for Ultralegera - and a new Crono
Call me to order
Alex


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

i dont see the crono on the site, available in 16" 4x100?


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

pretty cool


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

sizes and ETs? interested in any of the above in 5x100


----------



## BeachHead (Oct 12, 2006)

5x112?
ET?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (cool white98)*

4-100
Available in 15,16,17
Just not in stock yet - they are comming
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (BeachHead)*

5-112?
ET35 17x8 and 18x8
Alex


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (kidshorty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kidshorty* »_sizes and ETs? interested in any of the above in 5x100


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

5-100?
et35 on all of these!
Crono 
16x7 in silver
Ultraleggra 
16x7
17x8
18x8


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

damn, give me a gold Crono in 19" or 18" and that would be money-


----------



## jetta3_owner (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (kidshorty)*

Whats the prices looking like on these?


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (jetta3_owner)*

more importantly what are the weights on 16"


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (cool white98)*

any chance the gold chronos would come in a 15x8"? if so that might be the ticket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NightKids (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

so only 16x7 for new crono silver? I want 18X8 for my gti......


----------



## dubenvy (Sep 5, 2002)

what's the cost of the 18x8 Ultraleggeras?


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Yea i'd be interested in the weight's of the 18x8 crono's i'm running the superleggera's right now.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

So there is no 18" mk5 fitment?
5x112 with around ET45?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (jetta3_owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta3_owner* »_Whats the prices looking like on these?

18 =$325 ea


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (cool white98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool white98* »_more importantly what are the weights on 16"

Close to 16 lbs ea - once there are here, we'll weigh them.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (dubenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubenvy* »_what's the cost of the 18x8 Ultraleggeras?

18.5 lbs ea
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwisthebest* »_So there is no 18" mk5 fitment?
5x112 with around ET45?

18x8 et48 when it comes together.
Alex


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Chameleon2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chameleon2* »_weights of the Crono HT's (MKV application)?

both 17 & 18" please


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
18x8 et48 when it comes together.
Alex

let us know 19" proper fitment for MK5 Alex


_Modified by AbtSportsline at 11:29 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

alex, i need drag racing rims, 4x100 15x8 pref for front, 15xskinny for rear.... car is in sig.... thanks


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Are group buys possible?


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

do you have any news or indicatoin that OZ will release a 17inch 5x100 in the chrono


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR* »_do you have any news or indicatoin that OZ will release a 17inch 5x100 in the chrono

x2


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

alex!!!!








ok so the chrono's are pictured in 5lug is that 5x112? you said the only 5x100 was silver 16x7 
what are the wheels pictured 5x112??


_Modified by VR at 10:59 AM 12-20-2006_


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (VR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no 17x8 chrono ?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Chameleon2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chameleon2* »_both 17 & 18" please

They should be here in the next few weeks, and I'll have them weighed
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_alex, i need drag racing rims, 4x100 15x8 pref for front, 15xskinny for rear.... car is in sig.... thanks

15x7 is the widest I have available for the GTI.
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR* »_do you have any news or indicatoin that OZ will release a 17inch 5x100 in the chrono

I'll have a 17x8 et 35 5-100 in silver on 1/12 or so. Call me to order
Alex


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
I'll have a 17x8 et 35 5-100 in silver on 1/12 or so. Call me to order
Alex


thats very good news, now just please tell me that you will have the other two colors in 17x8 also soon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on tirerack the 17x8 is already post in silver and available on the 10th there is also a darker silver chrono that is listed but not under 5x100 when you search for VW im guessing you are referring to the normal silver color not the darker ?
reason I am asking is, I am really looking to get the chrono in gold, black or dark silver or the ultraleggera in a dark silver/gunmetal










_Modified by VR at 11:46 AM 1-6-2007_


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

from the other thread on the Crono HT's, you list the weights (I added the widths):

_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
18.5 on the 17x8"
19 lbs on the 18x8"

Call me to order.
Alex

what are the ET's for these (5x112 application)?
thanks










_Modified by Chameleon2 at 9:16 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

also in bright silver...


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

someone needs to P-Shop these onto a mk4 just to help out this thread....

i own page 2


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (VR)*

Question for Alex:
Can you confirm fitment of the OZ Crono in 8x18 ET 48 over STaSIS' 14.5" BBK?
The template is here: http://www.stasisengineering.c...4.pdf
I understand your time is neither free nor unlimited, but I truly _need_ this information before ordering. I would be happy to contribute in return...
Many many thanks in advance!
Regards,
Ben.
PS, methinks the Cronos would look great on the A3, especially with the gigantic Alcon saucers behind them (stock 345mm rotors in the pic below...)


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (3dr A3 3.2)*

Ben, 
Give me a bit of time, and I'll the anwser
Alex


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*



Alex @ Tire Rack
[IMG said:


> http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/gallery/data/500/OZ_Crono_HT_MGS_W017_177922.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Long reqquested color for Ultralegera - and a new Crono
> Call me to order
> Alex


Is this Crono Evo a matte graphite finish? On the website I could only find it for the mk5 GTI in bright silver...


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Is this Crono Evo a matte graphite finish? On the website I could only find it for the mk5 GTI in bright silver...

Matte graphite and back are due MK5 in May
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Can you confirm fitment of the OZ Crono in 8x18 ET 48 over STaSIS' 14.5" BBK? 

Sorry I didnt have a better anwser but
not a chance to fit....
car requires high offset 48+
and the caliper has 47+mm of extension.
spoke would have to curve OUTSIDE, PAST the outer rim edge in order to clear.
Alex


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
Matte graphite and back are due MK5 in May
Alex

thanks and will they have an appropriate offset for the Mk 5, too?


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
Sorry I didnt have a better anwser but
not a chance to fit....
car requires high offset 48+
and the caliper has 47+mm of extension.
spoke would have to curve OUTSIDE, PAST the outer rim edge in order to clear.
Alex


Thanks a lot for that answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So far, the only 18" wheel I've found that will fit is Neuspeed's RS series ( 8x18xET45 ).
If OZ had a wheel in those sizes that cleared these awesome brakes, I would order them instantly.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_
Matte graphite and back are due MK5 in May
Alex









I <3 ^
haha sorry Alex this is the never ending thread of questions but I assure you I will be a buyer of the chronos regaurdless of what colors they release

Is OZ releasing a mk4 fitment in the chrono evo besides the bright silver listed and already FS on tirerack

Thanks once again


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (VR)*

We are due to get our VW dark OZ's in MAY MK4 and MK5
Alex


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: sneek peek NEW OZ's (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

sign me up for a set of the dark silver 17x8







5x100 et35 mk4 gti
chrono evo

well edgeracing just got the enkei Rpf01 back in stock 17x8 et35 5x100 15.6 lbs per wheel
on sale for $235










_Modified by VR at 9:19 AM 1-29-2007_


----------

